# Back UPS Pro 1100 APC whining



## xstayxtruex (Apr 23, 2008)

My dad has a APC UPS that started whining after a storm we had about a month ago, since then i've unplugged it from the wall and plugged his computer and monitor straight up into the wall considering we used the UPS as a multiple output power source. when it was still in a wall outlet it was continuously whining, after i had unplugged it from the wall, it was a short whine only when i pressed its power switch. so, i've unplugged the computer and anything that could be damaged if there are any surges prior to its apparent lack of component protection. I took some time off from thinking about it, and googled the problem and at one point read something about a circuit breaker or a fuse. i looked at it today and the only fuse i found was a 60A that hadn't been broken, and im not one to just go poking around at different capacitors and breakers.

so, my question is if anyone has had a problem with a UPS particularly one as the same model or the like of my dads. I'm also trying to fix it without buying another for over $200, so anything that would help with the diagnosis and repair would be great.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 23, 2008)

No oozing caps or burned traces? Probably fine. I have a Belkin here that buzzes occasionally when it performs a self test or when it decides to charge the batteries.


----------



## xstayxtruex (Apr 24, 2008)

well the thing about it is, it doesn't work. it didn't work after the storm while it was whining, and today i didn't see any noticeable damage when i was looking at the circuitry. Though, also it didnt do anything when i tried plugging it back up to try and diagnose it, no power, no whining, no nothing. i put my ear closer to it and tried to hear something i heard a really faint buzzing sound coming from a component, and i couldnt recognize what it was.


----------

